# Remembering Meg on her birthday



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Today would have been my Meggies 16th birthday. It's a year since I lost her and as someone posted yesterday, the fact that I miss her just as much as time passes is testimony to what a great girl she was and how much she was loved.
Happy Birthday Meggles. Miss you always.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet Meg. We are all thinking about you and your Mom today.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Remembering Meg*

I am sorry you are missing her; but, what a great day for celebrating the life she shared with you. 
Happy Birthday beautiful Meg.:--heart:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Patsy, you never forget those special dates, I'll be thinking of you, just remember all those special moments Meg gave to you.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Meg, Patsy I will be thinking of you and sending tons of hugs


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am thinking of you both today on her birthday. Lite a candle on the table for her and hope your happy memories help you on this day.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Meg - I am sure you are having a party with the other goldens.

Patsy, I hope that as well as perhaps shedding a tear or two for your girl, you will also remember her with a smile.

Run free, play hard with your friends and sleep softly Meg


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for your messages. Keeping Happy thoughts of Meg today. Will always have those.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl. Play With Abandon Meg.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of you and your sweet angel Meg today.............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you in Heaven, Meg...And hugs to your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Angel Meg, and warm hugs to your Mum. What a special love.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Patsy so sorry i missed this anniversey of Megs birthday i should have rememberd as its so close to my old Meg which is the 21st Jan she would have been 15 i often think they may have been sisters as they were so much a like in many ways.
I hope along with my Sadie both our Megs had a good time at the bridge partying hard and having great fun.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I hope you can smile today as your remember your beautiful Meg


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Patsy, I'm sorry I missed Meg's birthday. I know how much she means to you. You were blessed to have had your Heart Dog with you for so long. Still, the heart misses what the heart misses. I hope you found comfort and a quiet peace in remembering her on her birthday. You've had such kind words for my Sam. I hope I can offer those same kindness for your Meg. Her pictures show a well lived and well loved beautiful girl with a softness in her eyes.
I know she and Sam have become fast friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> There is sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition, and of unspeakable love. – Washington Irving


Happy Birthday, sweet Meg. Hold her memory close.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry this is late. Happy Birthday Meg Thinking of you.


----------

